# cadira baixa/cadira mitjana



## Azzurra

Hola chic@s, vuelvo a retomar la traducción que he dejado un poco de lado en estos días (Traductora te entiendo, sin inspiración casi mejor no traducir... ) 

Y aquí estoy con "dos sillas", que no entiendo si son lo que creo: "[...] jo, assegut en una *cadira baixa*" (sería una silla que se encuentra al lado de una cama [...]) y " [...] anava fins a l'armari, m'enfilava a la *cadira mitjana* i agafava [...]" 

Según parece en el foro español, no es una manera corriente de definir las sillas, sólo se refiere al tamaño, pero me quería quitar la duda si podría ser un tipo de silla "catalana"   A ver si alguien me entiende, que casi no me entiendo a mi misma...


----------



## Namarne

Azzurra said:


> si podría ser un tipo de silla "catalana"


Ostres, no que jo sàpiga. Potser els catalans no som gaire alts, però justament per això necessitaríem cadires ben altes.  
(T'entenem molb bé, Azzurra, no pateixis.)


----------



## ernest_

És una cadira que és baixa, literalment.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

De vegades, Azzurra, més val no donar tantes voltes a les coses que ens trobem a l'hora de traduir. Com diu l'Ernest, cadira baixa és això, una cadira baixa (de potes baixes). Sarebbe una *sedia bassa* in italiano


----------



## Azzurra

Gracias chic@s, 

entonces también una "cadira mitjana" es sencillamente una sillas con las patas de una tamaño mediano... 

A ver cómo lo traduzco, no es nada usual decir "me siento en esta silla mediana", ¿no? Menudo gusto por el detalle en este texto...  

Prometo que luego paro de darles vueltas  supongamos que los tamaños sean 3, ¿una silla mediana no sería una silla normal?

Bueno, dejo de agobiaros, al final por "cadira mitjana" dejo "sedia" a secas o el equivalente italiano de "taburete"... Uff, me temo que hoy es otro día que mejor que apague el ordenador  

Ciao!


----------



## Namarne

Azzurra said:


> Bueno, dejo de agobiaros, al final por "cadira mitjana" dejo "sedia" a secas


Una altra idea. Si ja s'ha parlat de la _sedia _baixa,  potser es podria dir l'equivalent a "una cadira més alta", si no t'agrada "cadira mitjana", segons com vagi la frase.  
(Però no cal amoïnar-se, la cosa és literal, com han dit els companys.)


----------



## Azzurra

Sí, de hecho creo haberle cojido manía a la pobre silla mediana! Está bien la traducción literal en los dos casos, mediana i baja  Grazie e a presto!


----------



## geego

Azzurra said:


> A ver cómo lo traduzco, no es nada usual decir "me siento en esta silla mediana", ¿no? Menudo gusto por el detalle en este texto...


Sí, sí lo es. Piensa que se refiere al _asiento_, no al _respaldo_. Una silla baja significa una posición del cuerpo más relajada, conveniente para leer un libro, descansar, dormir, mientras que una silla alta es más adecuada para comer, escribir, usar el ordenador.

No es sólo una distinción estética. La altura del asiento marca la función.


----------



## Azzurra

Sì, es verdad, tiene sentido... Lo que me extraña es la medida mediana de la silla, decir _baja_ o _alta_ no me llama mucho la atención, pero _mediana_ me parece raro... Nunca lo había escuchado, por eso me perdí en los catálogos de mobiliario  Hasta la próxima y... ¡cuánta paciencia tenéis, chic@s!


----------



## Antpax

Azzurra said:


> Sì, es verdad, tiene sentido... Lo que me extraña es la medida mediana de la silla, decir _baja_ o _alta_ no me llama mucho la atención, pero _mediana_ me parece raro... Nunca lo había escuchado, por eso me perdí en los catálogos de mobiliario  Hasta la próxima y... ¡cuánta paciencia tenéis, chic@s!


 
Hola Azzurra:

Para mí tiene sentido, pero sólo en parte. Yo estoy contigo, me suena raro lo de silla mediana. Para mí hay sillas altas (las de los pubs por ejemplo), sillas bajas y sillas (a secas) o sillas normales.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Azzurra

Gracias Ant por la solidaridad, pensaba ser la única a no haberme fijado nunca en la existencia de las sillas medianas  (te esperamos en el foro italiano-español para la traducción de "a secas" )
Gracias de nuevo a tod@s por vuestra imprescindible ayuda, ciao ciao!


----------



## Rookie406

Antpax said:


> Hola Azzurra:
> 
> Para mí tiene sentido, pero sólo en parte. Yo estoy contigo, me suena raro lo de silla mediana. Para mí hay sillas altas (las de los pubs por ejemplo), sillas bajas y sillas (a secas) o sillas normales.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


 
Hola a tothom !

Amb el vostre permís ... 

Té tot el sentit si es veu des de la prespectiva que n'hi ha una altra d'especial (baixa).

Una cadira mitjana, només ho és quan n'hi ha al voltant de grosses, petites, altes o baixes.

És com per definir una persona d'entre 3: Una d'alta, una de baixa i la que queda, evidentment, seria la mitjana.

Sola, aquesta persona no la 'qualificariem', però com que n'hi ha que es diferencien d'ella per alçada, ho hem de fer per precisar a qui ens referim.


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Aleshores, cadira i cadireta?


----------



## Rookie406

RIU said:


> Hola,
> 
> Aleshores, cadira i cadireta?


 
No crec. 

Cadireta = Cadira petita

I en el texte tracta d'una cadira baixa. La seva única característica especial és que és més curte de potes. La resta de mides poden ser iguals que en una cadira 'mitjana'.


----------

